# Cooler Master HAF X Mod



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I got tired of looking at the same old boring black/red configuration. Truth be told, I cannot stand red - especially red lights.

I looked at the nVidia version of the case, and thought to myself "Wow, that looks very easy to do". So, I ordered 2 8" Logisys GREEN Cold Cathodes, 1 15" GREEN Logisys Cold Cathode, 2 Logisys GREEN LED light sticks, and a Xigmatek 140mm Crystal Series GREEN LED fan.

I stopped by my local Home Depot and picked up 2 cans of RustOleum Fluorescent Green UV reactive spray paint, and 1 can of RustOleum White Plastic Primer (essentially a spray-on epoxy).

Here's what resulted:










I'll be touching it up with a green sharpie later.


----------



## 270bamf (Apr 17, 2011)

that sir is TIGHT


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although I'm the same with green as you are about red, that is a very excellent job you've done there ray:

*PS* - If you don't like red, have you tried adding deep-blue to the mix? It gives a lovely deep-purple colour :grin:


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

That's very nice. One question, if you don't like red, why is your id: agentred?


----------

